# 2000 f-250 7.3 powerstroke. Help!



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I am in the market for a new used truck, and kind of want to give a diesel a try.

I know to stay away form the 6.0's (although some people would disagree), So I am looking at the 7.3's

I found a 2000 f-250 ext. cab short box lariat with 186k on it. The dealer has it listed for $12,000. The sales kid told me that they could do $11,000. (They also said they'd give me $2,000 for my 02 chevy 2500 rot box fit 186k and a western blade)

The body appears to be in excellent condition, It hasn't been plowed with, the interior is very good... although the leather is showing its age.

So my questions... 

#1 - Does this seem like a fair deal? 

#2 - What should I look for when inspecting the truck? I have never owned or worked on a diesel, nor have I ever owned or worked on a Ford... 

#3 - What are some of the things that almost always go wrong with a truck like this so I can check it out?

#4 - Am I making a mistake by switching from GM to Ford?


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Inspect the oil pan, they tend to rust on the 7.3l, I know my is. Diesels are expensive to maintain if they are not under warranty thats why I won't buy a one again if it is not under warranty.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with glenn lawn care. 
The 7.3l is a great engine, the oil pan is the key, a little rust is fine you can put por-15 on the oil pan to protect and stop most of the rust. Check the underside of the doors, they usually rust. Also, check if theres any smoke coming out of the engine oil port on the top of the engine.

Things that usually go wrong is the rust on the oil pan depending on where the truck is located, rust under the doors and lips on the wheel wells. 
To me thats kinda high, but for a deal kinda normal, I got my 2001 f350 lariat 7.3 crew cab short box with 161000 miles for $11,500 and it has alot done to the engine and other things.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

I have 2- 2000 F350s with 7.3s. 199,000 on one, 210,000 on the other. No problems knock on wood.. Scott


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Imo,,,Fords ft suspension is better so that's a plus. Oil pan, oil cooler line fittings at the heads and hpop. Cam/crank sensor, fuel filter housing,,,,clogged with debris. I would ck the turbo for wear and play that can tell a lot. Look in the engine valley for oil...that could mean issues. If you do get it,,,do air cleaner upgrade, exhaust , tuner. It'll be a hole different tk


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

price is kind of high. i paid $12,000 for my 02 with 147,000 miles on it 5 years ago from a dealer.it had new front end, new batteries, new starter, new shocks, new tires and a plow.
i would not pay any more than 8 grand


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My 99 7.3 has 380k. I never will get the "expensive maintenance" thing. More oil capacity but 10k oil changes vs 3k.....besides a fuel filter once and a while, and maybe some fuel treatment every now and again? I don't see the hassle. Compare them to what you got in a gas motor during that era. Have fun with those Triton spark plugs. I'll keep getting 3x the mpg's and changing fuel filters instead, thanks. 

And I agree, price is a bit high......although even in the wholesale market trucks are up right now. If that's a super clean truck, I'd prob have to still pay $7-8k+ at the sale for one similar right now.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks guys... I just sold the truck that it will be replacing today, so I will probably go down to the dealer this week and if its still there see if it they will do $8 grand... They marked it down to $11000 on the website, so I'm sure they have room to deal.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Alright... I have a stupid question, I've never owned a ford so I'm not familiar with their 4wd system... I found a different truck a '99 with a 7.3 and 150,000 for $8500 but it has the electronic transfer case... Does manually locking the hubs override the t case Incase of an electronic failure?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Short answer no,,,,the turn switch is just a switch that opperates a motor that engages the transfer case. Locking the hubs won't do diddle if your t-case motor fails


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

The front hubs have a tendency to lock-up and wont engage unless you have a set of channel locks around. Just keep up with the maintenance and you should be ok.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

dieselss;1483372 said:


> Short answer no,,,,the turn switch is just a switch that opperates a motor that engages the transfer case. Locking the hubs won't do diddle if your t-case motor fails


Is there a way to manually shift into 4wd under the truck if the dial failed or would I be SOL in the middle of a snow storm?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well. You would have to take off the t-case motor, and turn the itting by hand. Now in my years at the dealer I only replaced one motor tho. The main issues were with the hubs as said before if you look into warn or milemarker hubs you'll be fine just lube your up...


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok that's good to know that you were an actual dealer mechanic. I'm taking it that the wiring is reliable, therefore well sealed off from the elements?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well yea,,,,but there's no way to guarantee it. But for the most part,,,,imo fords 4x4 is pretty reliable


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you or would you own a ford plow truck with the electronic tcase?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Now, on.a side bar....the 99 1/2 superduty tks were there own.tks for alotta parts specially with the 7.3. So your Gunna run into a few issues. Just an fyi I.e. turbos. Exhaust up pipes. Computer etc....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mines.a manual and a manual me personally, I wouldn't own one. I like the floor shift. Now if were THE tk and it had electronic shift I wouldnt pass it up


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

at the risk of sounding like a complete ass, what do you mean by tk and tks?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Tk=truck. Tks=trucks. Bk= brake(s) just used to doing that for paperwork


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

So its not a bad truck? How do I go about checking a turbo? and how do I know if its an early or late '99?

BTW....Thanks for walking me through this with all the stupid questions I have lol


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No biggie. If its a 99. It's really considered. 99 1/2. Ol the turbo. What I was getting at was just the the 99 turbos are only for 99s no other yrs. To ck it. Pull off the air intake boot and look at the fins they should have sharp edges and not blk or burnt looking , also ck for any play in it up dwn side side in out. 
I would really need to see it before I would say good or bad. Crawl under it, see how bad the rust is see if anything don't look right one of the other areas that these tks have issues with. The driveshafts and the ft axle u-joints. Common to go out,,,,not a big deal but for the miles if they weren't maintained your Gunna have to think about doing them.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok. Cool I really appreciate the help... I suppose I might go out there and take a look at it more closely... I was there yesterday looking at the 2000 that the thread was originally talking about, and trying to make a deal, but the dealer wouldn't drop past 10,500 on the price. 

I should have looked closer at the '99 since I was there, but I totally disregarded it due to the electronic t-case... But its I rainy day, so I guess I will make a trip out there... I just hope that it wasn't plowed with.

Also, do you know if the frames have to be drilled for all plow brands on the fords?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I can tell you I have a pre.dd. blizzard and it had to be I'm Gunna take a stab at it and say yes


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Good to see someone doing their homework before buying a vehicle their not familiar with. Everything I have read so far seems fair. The 7.3 overall is a good engine and IMO the rest of the drive-train isn't bad either. Rust is fords worst enemy, and chances are if the body looks nice, its been "fixed" a time or two. EVERY vehicle has it quark's, but I think you will be happy with the switch from a GM gasser to a Ford 7.3. Good luck to you!!


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I bought it! $8400, it wasnt to bad, the cab corners have been repaired, minimal rust, the dealer will be replacing front u joints and repairing the parking brake, but otherwise the truck is solid


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Good deal. Pics if you plz


----------

